# desesconder fila por fila



## BLUEPOMME (Aug 20, 2019)

como pongo el codigo vba para des-esconder fila por fila hasta llegar a fila 43 y empezando la 5 y después viceversa escondiendololas otra vez hasta llegar a la fila 5 


gracias


----------



## igold (Aug 20, 2019)

te ayuda esto


```
'des-esconder
    ActiveSheet.Range("A5:A43").EntireRow.Hidden = False
    
    'escondiendo
    ActiveSheet.Range("A5:A43").EntireRow.Hidden = True
```


----------



## BLUEPOMME (Aug 20, 2019)

gracias por la pronta respuesta 

esto escondería el rango completo a la vez lo que busco es esconder o des esconderlas filas uno por uno , lo que tengo es :


```
Dim i As LongIf Columns("A").SpecialCells(xlCellTypeVisible).Count = Rows.Count Then Exit Sub
i = 1
Do Until Rows(i).Hidden = True
    i = i + 1
Loop
Rows(i).Hidden = False


'ActiveSheet.Protect
End Sub
```

lo que hace que aparezcan las filas uno por uno, pero necesito que pare en fila 43,  como completeria mi código ,

y otro código que hace lo mismo pero viceversa o sea ocultar las filas nuevamente desde fila 43 uno por uno hasta llegar a fila 5


gracias


----------



## igold (Aug 20, 2019)

Yo no hablo español. Estoy usando el traductor de Google. ¿Está esto más cerca de lo que quieres?


```
Sub unhide()
    Dim i As Long
    For i = 6 To 43
        Rows(i).Hidden = False
    Next
    'ActiveSheet.Protect
End Sub


Sub hide()
    Dim i As Long
    For i = 43 To 6 Step -1
        Rows(i).Hidden = True
    Next
    'ActiveSheet.Protect
End Sub
```


----------



## BLUEPOMME (Aug 22, 2019)

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## igold (Aug 22, 2019)

De nada. Estaba feliz de ayudar. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------

